

Show HN: Patterbuzz - Your Content Your Way - shantanugoel
http://www.patterbuzz.com

======
patterbuzz
Hi Guys, I am the founder of this company and i welcome any comments,
suggestions, reviews, criticism etc. send me a mail at info@patterbuzz.com or
comment here..

a bit of description of the project : Patterbuzz enables users to read premium
content on their mobile devices and pay for only what they wish to read. So,
If you wish to read only a cover story of a magazine, you do not need to buy a
magazine for Rs 100/. Instead, you can pay Rs 5/ for only the cover story and
read it on your iPAD in an rich and interactive way. this means Patterbuzz
wants to unbundle content packaging and let users buy what they wish to.
Patterbuzz introduces a digital wallet for the users to make purchases easier
and in a pre-paid pay as you go model. In short, we want to be iTunes of
publishing industry. This is a unique business model and we are the first ones
in India (probably the world) to create this kind of platform for premium
content publishing on mobile devices.

Our facebook page is
[https://facebook.com/patterbuzz](https://facebook.com/patterbuzz) and twitter
handle is @patterbuzz

